# cool hunting story "video"



## yooper (Dec 15, 2009)

Just wanted to share this (video)of a young Yooper boy who shot a big buck this year. Its the first story on the program so there is not much of a wait for it. Its very "heart warming" story and makes one want to bring a kid out hunting.

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/on_wluc/content.aspx?id=110744


----------



## KD57 (Dec 15, 2009)

It was heart warming, as a supporter of youth hunting here in TX, I am always glad to see our younger generation take up the outdoor sports, whether it be hunting or fishing. 
Thanks for posting it !!


----------



## Iska3 (Dec 16, 2009)

KD57 said:


> It was heart warming, as a supporter of youth hunting here in TX, I am always glad to see our younger generation take up the outdoor sports, whether it be hunting or fishing.
> Thanks for posting it !!



As you get older you realize that's what hunting and fishing is all about. If you can keep them in the woods, you'll keep them off the streets.


----------



## KD57 (Dec 17, 2009)

Iska3 said:


> As you get older you realize that's what hunting and fishing is all about. If you can keep them in the woods, you'll keep them off the streets.



10-4 on that !!


----------

